# Hp photosmart c4200 scanning problem



## karisman (Nov 1, 2007)

I am having problems with this printer with the scanning software and it is exasperating. I have reinstalled the software and still get an error message stating that "there is an internal error in the software". So it is a circle that is not resolved. The scanning program does not work not matter how it is initiated, i.e. from the desktop or from the printer buttons. Anyone out there have a solution?

Thanks 

Karisman


----------



## removed11607 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi Friend

Try this

go to hp.com

download this patch file 10862.exe

run it on your computer

it would resolve your issue

LET ME KNOW THE RESULT

Regards

praveen

senior tech (HP TECH SUPPORT)


----------



## karisman (Nov 1, 2007)

Sir;

I have followed your instructions and I am unable to find this patch. Also when I run the hp update software the outcome is that I am up to date and there are no patches or updates to apply. 

If you could be as specific as possible, it would be helpful (i.e. links and url's). I have searched for the patch, the application and everything I could think of and it does not come up. BTW my printer is Photosmart c4250.

I appreciate your help.

thanks again,

Karisman


----------



## removed11607 (Oct 30, 2007)

go to hp.com

on the right hand side top u can see a search bar

type col10862.exe there


or else here is the link
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=sj-32245-2&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN

try this
let me know the result as early as possible

REGARDS

PRAVEEN

HP TECH SUPPORT


----------



## karisman (Nov 1, 2007)

Friend;

Thanks for the link, I now have the patch, but it does not seem to help my problem. I click to retry it and then nothing happens. Eventually I get a request to supply a source for the installation i.e. the installation disk. after I insert itand the installer runs, I am back to the same place with the scan function errors etc.

this is frustrating indeed.

karisman


----------



## lecek (Oct 4, 2007)

Try running the scanning software directly from c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\hpqscnvw.exe

Also try to scan with the WIA drivers. 

In XP do this by going to start->control panel->(printers and other hardware)->scanners and cameras->double click on the scanner. (Step in brackets is for category view, if you are looking at a bunch of icons skip this step.)

In Vista go to start->All Programs->Windows Photo Gallery->File->Import From scanners or Cameras->Select your scanner->click import.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## marcve (Nov 5, 2007)

We have the same problem in installing with Mac OS Leopard.
What would you suggest for this setup?


----------



## karisman (Nov 1, 2007)

OK Lacek,

I can scan with the windows software, but my HP software still doesn't work.

the path to the HP file is not a valid one in my windows xp setup.

This is very frustrating.

Help,
Karisman


----------



## lecek (Oct 4, 2007)

Go here and get the scan diagnostic utility. Use this to diagnose your issue. Do not click the fix button on this utility it might uninstall your printer depending on your setup.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1153481&lang=en


----------



## eweber (Mar 9, 2011)

Re: HP photosmart c4200 scanning problem
Scanning to PDF documents all similar size but file size is inconsistant, some are as much as 2mb and some are as low as 500kb. My website only allows me to upload 1mb max. How can I scan conistantly under 1mb?
Again, I am doing the same form each time for a different client.
Pam


----------



## lecek (Oct 4, 2007)

eweber said:


> Re: HP photosmart c4200 scanning problem
> Scanning to PDF documents all similar size but file size is inconsistant, some are as much as 2mb and some are as low as 500kb. My website only allows me to upload 1mb max. How can I scan conistantly under 1mb?
> Again, I am doing the same form each time for a different client.
> Pam


Oh boy.

I don't do tech support for HP anymore and I don't even have an HP Printer so this isn't going to be very specific.

PDF's are compressed somewhat, how big they are depends among other things on how complex they are. Complex doesn't just mean obvious stuff either, it can also be designs in the background, dirt or smudges etc.... Without changing settings I don't think there is a way to set a target size.

Do you have the option to scan in Grey scale/black and white?

One thing you can try is making them search able PDF's if you have the option and aren't already. The downside to that is some documents do not come out right, especially if they have underscores and special characters so you have to check them out before you send them.

Good luck. IF these suggestions don't help hopefully someone else will have the answers for you.


----------

